
Performance perception: correlation to RUM metrics - dredmorbius
https://phabricator.wikimedia.org/phame/post/view/167/performance_perception_correlation_to_rum_metrics/
======
dredmorbius
TL;DR: "[E]ven our "best" correlations are actually the least terrible ones.
Overall RUM metric correlation is quite poor and an indication that they only
represent a small part of what constitutes the perceived performance of a page
load."

